# How did Madara awakened 2 Rinnegan's and Sasuke did only 1



## ToolKIT (May 25, 2014)

Im a little bit confused about why Sasuke just awakened one rinnegan.

Considering that madara infused the cells from Hashirama and combined ashuras chakra with indras and sasuke got the rinnegan through the hermit of the six paths is there a difference between there eyes??

We also have to consider that madara said that sasuke awakened the same eye as he has.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 25, 2014)

Sigh..... AGAIN two Rinnegan doesnt mean completition; Madara awakened 2 eyed because his Rinnegan needed 2 eyes. Sasuke awakened 1 eye because his Rinnegan is whole with one eye. Just like Kaguya and Juubi were complete with 1 eye. Sasuke Rinnegan is clearly different.

You dont awaken incomplete powers; this only happen when you transplant something.

In short Sasuke didnt got 2 eyes because he doesnt need to.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 25, 2014)

I'm kind of with Orochibuto on this one. The people who have the same eye as Sasuke only have one, which makes it seem like it's full power comes in the form of one eye, not two like Madara's and Hagoromo's. 

Who knows though as we still don't have a lot of information on Sasuke's rinnegan. I can't imaging Kishi letting Sasuke look like that for the rest of the manga though so I'm guessing he'll get a full pair soon enough.


----------



## Bloodblossom (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke did not awaken his own Rinnegan. It was given to him through the power given to him by the Sage which apparently only affected his 'left' side (left hand, left eye etc). To awaken the Rinnegan you need Ashura's chakra, ie Naruto's chakra which Sasuke does not possess. Hashirama's chakra/cells don't count now since Hashirama is no longer Ashura's transmigration, Naruto is.

Also it could be the Sage only gave Sasuke the 'Yin' part of his chakra, which resulted a more 'sharingan like' Rinnegan that only resides in one eye. Whereas Madara actually mixed Indra and Ashura's chakras together to reproduce the Sage's chakra in full, both Yin and Yang, which awakened the regular Rinnegans in both eyes.

Madara is the only one who properly awakened the Rinnegan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2014)

the only honest answer is that nobody knows.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke's Rinnegan is the 3rd eye of Hagoromo, While Madara's T rinnegan as just normal Rinnegans, it has no Tomoes, Just Samsara design, Sasuke's is a mix sharingan and Rinnegan, actually its not he same eys, only Maddy thinks like that


----------



## Overhaul (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't have the rinnegan he has the pussigan kaguya had,except its in his eye socket instead of the middle of his forehead.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 26, 2014)

Serious answer: 

Itachi gave him extra power in that eye. Here me out. When Itachi said good bye the last time, we did not saw hes other eye. He just got close to sasuke. So most likely he transfer some poower to that eye and hence he got that type of eye. 

So if he had only gotten the RS power up he would had madara type rinegan. BUt because Itachi power up + RS power up, he got that eye.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 26, 2014)

Madara was the only person to properly awaken the Rinnegan, therefore he got a full, normal pair.

Sasuke only got his Rinnegan as a pity power-up from the RS. It was a gift and it doesn't play by the rules, therefore he only got one (that is superior to a normal one).


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara was the only person to properly awaken the Rinnegan, therefore he got a full, normal pair.
> 
> Sasuke only got his Rinnegan as a pity power-up from the RS. It was a gift and it doesn't play by the rules, therefore he only got one (that is superior to a normal one).



harvard lady, that does not make sense. Naruto had all the RS body shit. So Sasuke will had all the eye shit. but enhance because of itachi.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke will lose that eye after the war is over, it's not his eye. It's a gift Hagoromo gave him to beat Madara


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 26, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Serious answer:
> 
> Itachi gave him extra power in that eye. Here me out. When Itachi said good bye the last time, we did not saw hes other eye. He just got close to sasuke. So most likely he transfer some poower to that eye and hence he got that type of eye.
> 
> So if he had only gotten the RS power up he would had madara type rinegan. BUt because Itachi power up + RS power up, he got that eye.



The fuck are you saying, doesn't even make sense. What Itachi has to do with all this


----------



## Stratogabo (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke's Rinnegan is "natural". It was given to him via Rikudo's powers and it is a fully-powered Rinnegan. Madara took Hashirama's DNA after they fought at the Valley of the End and I guess it took a lot of time for his two eyes to turn into Rinnegan. But he needs two for full power, whereas Sasuke doesn't.


----------



## Shattering (May 26, 2014)

How much bullshit in a single thread 

Why you ask? nobody has a clue even if they say they do

Madara has 2 rinnegans and the "supah eye" Kaguya had, Sasuke has an strange rinnegan that isn't like the ones Hagoromo or Madara have and is also different from the "supah eye" Kaguya and Madara have, Madara and Kaguya's "supah eye" has 9 tomoes, Sasuke's one only 6.


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 26, 2014)

i can only guess is that Kishimoto, the staff, or both didn't believe Sasuke should justifiably have the exact same kind of Rinnegan Madara has. Other than that, it's probably because Madara had combined the power of the bloodlines by mixing Indra & Ashura's chakra and Sasuke didn't. It's not like there's anything that actually says Sasuke's is superior when Hagoromo kind of put it out there that Madara has the Rinnegan one would need to even begin putting themselves in his league.


----------



## conradoserpa (May 26, 2014)

I don't really get it.

Sasuke one rinnegan = madara's forehead rinnegan?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 26, 2014)

Shattering said:


> How much bullshit in a single thread
> 
> Why you ask? nobody has a clue even if they say they do
> 
> Madara has 2 rinnegans and the "supah eye" Kaguya had, Sasuke has an strange rinnegan that isn't like the ones Hagoromo or Madara have and is also different from the "supah eye" Kaguya and Madara have, Madara and Kaguya's "supah eye" has 9 tomoes, *Sasuke's one only 6*.



Depends on the panel.
Sasuke has 9 here.


----------



## BlinkST (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke has one Rinnegan because fuck this story.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 26, 2014)

Alright, Sasuke'e Rinnegan was the Hagoromo's 3rd eye, sothis eye is powerful than normal Rinnegan, Madara has 2 normal rinnegans, his 3rd eye is the same as sasuke's rinnegan eyes, dont be folloed by numbers and position of the eye


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Because he hasn't yet awakened the other yet.

His situation isn't at all comparable to Kaguya's, Hagoromo's, or Madara's. He isn't a Jinchuuriki of the Juubi, nor is he affiliated with the Shinju. Most importantly, unlike the aforementioned, his Tomoed-Rinnegan isn't a third wheel.

Rinnegan's true power awakens when both eyes are used together. This information wasn't given to us for shits and giggles. And the manga won't conclude with this war. A battle with Naruto remains and he is bound to reunite Kurama two halves, at the very least — the remaining Bijuu should also be considered.

Power ups still remain.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

No, He Wont awaken the the other Eye, or else he will lose Susanoo, Sasuke's Eye was the 3rd eye of Hagoromo, an artificial eye, like Kakashi's sharingan from Obito


----------



## tari101190 (May 27, 2014)

Maybe he can't handle two.

He doesn't have chakra comparable to a Jinchuuriki or a Sage.


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 27, 2014)

This is simply a baseless belief,

I believe that Sasuke will complete his full Rinnegan set when he recieves another gift from RS's Brother.
Once both Rinnegan aligns, the *3rd eye will activate and this third eye will be the final form of the Rinnegan that noone, including Kaguya has achieved*.  And this is the final powerup which will make Sasuke the most powerful being in the Manga.

Questions that some may ask;
*Isnt Kaguya the ultimate being already?* Not exactly, she ruled the world for awhile, not quite conquered.
*What would make Sasuke more special then Kaguya/Madara?* Kaguya had a partner, and RS had a brother..
Somehow Sasuke will recieved the combined powers of Kaguya and unknown powers from the above parties that has yet to be displayed.

Like some how mentioned, Kishi will not leave Sasuke with two different eyes.. ultimate Sasuke  will achieve another Rinnegan to Match his current.. and the manga has told us when both eyes are achieved, new powers will be tapped into

Or to answer the Op, Maybe Sasuke does not have the chakra to control or manefist the 2nd eye.. indicated by Obito that the Rinnegan is not for everyone to control.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

Alright, seems interesting, but the point is Sasuke did not awaked that eye, it was a Gift form Hagoromo, and saying he will be the strongest ninja in the manga, you forget who and what is the title of the manga? Or just somewhat had a crush on Sauce?


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 27, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Alright, seems interesting, but the point is Sasuke did not awaked that eye, it was a Gift form Hagoromo, and saying he will be the strongest ninja in the manga, you forget who and what is the title of the manga? Or just somewhat had a crush on Sauce?



Hagoromo gift may have not been the Rinnegan itself, however it may have been something given to assist/facilitate the transformation of the EMS to Rinnegan. There for that trigger helped awaken the Rinnegan. ie not a gift/implant

Powerwise, Evil will always have the edge on the Good. Sasuke will represent the ultimate power of darkness/evil wheres Naruto the holyjesuschrist.  But good will always triumph over evil to complete the happy ending theme.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

If its not a gift from Hogoromo, then it appeared only after they talk? Are you sayong Sasuke will have rinnegan even Hogoromo and him did not meet?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Because he hasn't yet awakened the other yet.
> 
> His situation isn't at all comparable to Kaguya's, Hagoromo's, or Madara's. He isn't a Jinchuuriki of the Juubi, nor is he affiliated with the Shinju. Most importantly, unlike the aforementioned, his Tomoed-Rinnegan isn't a third wheel.
> 
> ...



Why is the situation not comparable to Kaguya or Juubi? Where is your evidence?



PainHyuuga said:


> This is simply a baseless belief,
> 
> I believe that Sasuke will complete his full Rinnegan set when he recieves another gift from RS's Brother.
> Once both Rinnegan aligns, the *3rd eye will activate and this third eye will be the final form of the Rinnegan that noone, including Kaguya has achieved*.  And this is the final powerup which will make Sasuke the most powerful being in the Manga.
> ...



A partner? I hope you realize her husband most likely was an average Joe and she was the protector in the relationship.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Why is the situation not comparable to Kaguya or Juubi? Where is your evidence?



Where is my evidence? Did you not read my post?

A tomoed-Rinnegan not planted in the middle of his forehead, no connection to the Shinju/Juubi whatsoever. His Rinnegan isn't a third eye.

How are they comparable?


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan's true power awakens when both eyes are used together. This information wasn't given to us for shits and giggles. And the manga won't conclude with this war. A battle with Naruto remains and he is bound to reunite Kurama two halves, at the very least — the remaining Bijuu should also be considered.
> 
> Power ups still remain.


The million dollar question is, if you are the original owner, do both of your eyes need to be physically transformed into the Rinnegan in order to unleash the full power?


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 27, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> If its not a gift from Hogoromo, then it appeared only after they talk? Are you sayong Sasuke will have rinnegan even Hogoromo and him did not meet?



Nope. , RS didnt literally give him the Rinnegan.  Sasuke already had the basis/foundation to be evolved into a Rinnegan. Rs gave him something that help the EMS evolve into the Rinnegan.


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Why is the situation not comparable to Kaguya or Juubi? Where is your evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> A partner? I hope you realize her husband most likely was an average Joe and she was the protector in the relationship.



How exactly did you come up with the probability of Kaguyas partner being an average Joe?
Common sense and reasonable thinking would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2014)

idk. aperantly, a 2 tomoeless rennigan = one 6 tomoed rennigan  because why the fuck not and the other sharingan is apparently ignored because why not.  

again.......... why not?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 27, 2014)

PainHyuuga said:


> How exactly did you come up with the probability of Kaguyas partner being an average Joe?
> Common sense and reasonable thinking would suggest otherwise.



Because there was no other way she LITERALLY had ALL the power; no one else had chakra or at least knew how to use it until Hagoromo came.

Do you assume Hagoromo's wife was her equal? No. Then why should Kaguya's husband?


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

sasukes rinnegan is with commas(/stamens/sperms).
maddy has just one on the forehead. so does kaguya. no one has more than one of that kind of rinnegan yet.


----------



## epyoncloud (May 28, 2014)

because he can't be the sage. Madara can.


----------



## IDontHateYou (May 28, 2014)

Maybe there really is no reason. Maybe Kishi and his staff decided to give Sasuke that particular eye design on a whim and just to make his eye look different.  

Maybe everything else is overthinking something even Kishi hasn't even considered. 

maybe Im wrong. 

whatever


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> maybe Im wrong.


 you're not


----------



## ARGUS (May 29, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm kind of with Orochibuto on this one. The people who have the same eye as Sasuke only have one, which makes it seem like it's full power comes in the form of one eye, not two like Madara's and Hagoromo's.
> 
> Who knows though as we still don't have a lot of information on Sasuke's rinnegan. I can't imaging Kishi letting Sasuke look like that for the rest of the manga though so I'm guessing he'll get a full pair soon enough.



god knows howw OP sasuke would be if he gets another eye like his rinnegan,,,


----------

